# 105 Front Shifting



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got a season of riding on my 105 Canondale Six. The Front shifting from large chainring to small has become very, hard action. It is the compact version. It seems to take much more force to move the lever. It's not binding, just seems like it doesn't want to move out of it's detent. Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Does it have a FSA Gossamer crankset like the 2009 Synapse? A few of us have been having issues with shifting in the front (see this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192427) and it seems that a chainring switch might fix it. I'm still waiting on mine to get out of the shop to confirm that.


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

Could possibly be symptoms of a shifter failure. There seems to be a run of failures for 105 10 speed shifters.


----------



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

kata said:


> Could possibly be symptoms of a shifter failure. There seems to be a run of failures for 105 10 speed shifters.


Had a chance to ride it today. Only 39˚. Seemed OK. I'm going try one at the LBS and have them check it.


----------

